# Froschfalle selber bauen



## Sternie (26. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche heute mal eure Hilfe.

Ich will ein paar __ Frösche "umsiedeln", und zwar vom Filterkeller in den Teich. 
Sie sollen also nicht aus dem Tteich raus (wir finden das Froschkonzert einfach nur schön), sondern die Frösche und __ Kröten, die sich in den Filterkeller verirren, sollen wieder in den Teich, da es keine Möglichkeit gibt, daß sie von alleine dort wieder rauskommen.

Meine Idee war jetzt, einen großen Eimer im Boden einzulassen, so daß der Rand bündig mit dem Filterkellerboden abschließt. Ein paar cm über dem Eimerboden wollte ich dann ein paar Löcher bohren, damit zwar etwas Wasser im Eimer stehen bleibt, dieser aber nicht komplett voll laufen kann, wenn es regnet (Kellerabdeckung ist nicht wasserdicht). Dann noch einen großen Stein mit in den Eimer, so daß Frösche und Kröten wahlweise im wasser oder auf dem Trockenen sitzen können, bis sie aus dem Eimer geholt werden.
Evtl. dann noch eine kliene LED-Leuchte, die den Eimer-Bereich anstrahlt, um die Tiere anzulocken, denn bisher haben sie sich bei Wartungsarbeiten immer zu den Licht-Öffnungen hingezogen.

Leider gelingt es mir (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) nicht, die Tiere so zu fangen. Es gibt einfach zu viele Winkel und Ecken, wo sie sich verkriechen können und ich sie nicht erreiche.

Gruß

   Christoph


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2016)

Ich würde versuchen, sie daran zu hindern in den Filterkeller zu kommen.
Man kann ja auch zwischen der Lattung der Unterkonstruktion für die Holzdeckdielen Pfosten oder Lochblechstreifen befestigen.
Stell ich mir einfacher vor als ein Loch für den Kübel in den Beton zu stemmen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Sternie (26. Mai 2016)

Die Lücken der Unterkonstruktion habe ich schon vor ein paar Jahren dichtgemacht.
Ich habe allerdings die Stelle(n), wo sie noch in den Filterkeller kommen, noch nicht gefunden. Keine Ahnung.

Was das Loch angeht, das ist kein Problem. Da wir keinen Betonboden haben, sondern der Boden nur mit Beton-Rasengittersteinen ausgelegt worden ist, ist es kein Problem, da ein paar Segmente herauszutrennen. Habe ich an einer anderen Stelle schon mal gemacht. Halbe Stunde und das Loch ist fertig 

Außerdem ist damit noch nicht das Problem der Tiere gelöst, die schon im Filterkeller sind und sich partout nicht fangen lassen wollen. Die möchte ich ungerne da unten drin lassen.


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2016)

Wie tief ist und groß ist der Keller denn? Kann mal nicht versuchen, einen Ausstieg zu schaffen und den Deckel ausnahmsweise mal eine Nacht offen lassen?


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2016)

Christine, wenn die sich im Filterkeller wohl fühlen und Futter, also __ Spinnen und __ Käfer finden werden es möglicherweise eher mehr wenn der Deckel offen ist. 

Mach das mit dem Eimer. Mache aber Keine löcher seitlich sondern unten. Die __ Frösche brauchen kein Wasser im Eimer. Auch wenn eine Eidechse rein fällt brauch die kein Wasser. Vielleicht ein paar Moosfetzen und ein größeres Rindenstück oder eine halbe Kokusnuss als Unterschlupf. Oder gleich einen größeren Blumentopf mit einem Stück Fließ über den Löchern und 2 cm feinen Sand/Kies auf dem Fließ. Musst aber vielleicht einen Eimerdeckel auf den Eimer machen und in diesen ein Loch schneiden so das einige cm als Kragen über den Eimerrand bleiben. Sonnst hüpfen dir die Tierchen zu schnell wieder raus.


----------



## Sternie (26. Mai 2016)

@Christine:
Der Filterkeller ist ca. 4,5 x 2,5m groß und ca. 1,60m tief. Eine Rampe/Ausstiegsmöglichkeit ist leider nicht möglich, hatte ich auch schon überlegt.

@Tottotabs:
Danke für die Tips, werde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2016)

Sternie schrieb:


> Eine Rampe/Ausstiegsmöglichkeit ist leider nicht möglich


Hi Sternie, hast mal bitte ein Bild vom Filterbunker  , das ist doch mal ne ordentliche Größe


----------



## Sternie (26. Mai 2016)

@mitch:
Leider kein Komplettbild, sondern nur kleine Ecken an den Bildrändern aus der Bauphase. Ich hatte mal eine komplette Bilderserie der Bauentwicklung, die mir aber leider durch einen Plattencrash größtenteils verloren gegangen ist.

Aber wenn du dir vorstellst, daß an der einen Längsseite vier IBC-Container stehen und gegenüber an der anderen Längsseite drei IBC-Container und eine große 900L Regentonne, die mal ein Vortex werden sollte und dazwischen ein nicht ganz schulterbreiter Gang ist, der durch Rohre dann noch etwas schmaler wird, dann weißt du in etwa, wie es da unten ausssieht.

Fünf von den IBC-Containern dienen als Wasserspeicher zum nachfüllen, da wir keinen Wasseranschluß in der Nähe haben.
Die Regentonne dient als Sammelkammer, wo die Rohre vom Skimmer und vom Bodenablauf zusammenkommen. An beiden Zuläufen sind z. Zt. Leggins befestigt, um den Dreck etwas herauszufiltern. Irendwann will ich dort dann mal einen EBF einbauen.
Von dort aus geht dann ein Rohr zu einem IBC-Container, der als Pumpenkammer dient und in dem auch etwas __ Hel-X untergebracht ist.
Der letzte Container dient als Drecksammler, in den regelmäßig der in der Sammeltonne und der Pumpenkammer anfallende Dreck gepumpt wird. Das Fassungsvermögen reicht, das dieser Container nur einmal im Jahr leer gemacht werden muß. Der Dreck kommt dann, soweit er nicht als Dünger für die Beete verwendet wird, auf einen benachbarten Acker und wird dort untergepflügt.
Alles in allem eine sehr einfache Filterung, die aber in Verbindung mit den Pflanzen im Teich für praktisch nicht vorhandene Algen, klares Wasser und gute Wasserwerte sorgt.
Auch die typische Algenblüte im Frühjahr und im Herbst hat sich in der Regel schon nach zwei, maximal drei Wochen wieder erledigt.

Es dient also nur ein kleiner Teil der Kammer wirklich zur "Filterung" und Wasserbewegung, der Rest ist für Elektrik und vor allem als Wasserspeicher.


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2016)

und ein 5 - 10 cm Brett schräg an die Wand gelehnt passt wohl nimmer zwischen die IBC und Wand - oder einfach in deinen Laufgang stellen, du wirst ja ned so oft im Filterkeller ne Party machen


----------



## Sternie (26. Mai 2016)

Party mit Sicherheit nicht 

Von der Breite her würde ein solches Brett mit Sicherheit in den Laufgang passen. Aber drch die baulichen Gegebenheiten (Zugang ist etrwa in der Mitte des Ganges) würde das Brett dann steiler als 45° liegen und das ist dann wahrscheinlich doch etwas zu steil für die kleinen.

Dazu kommt, daß ich seit ca. 2 Jahren die Zugangsluke nicht mehr offen lassen kann (der Teich ist im Garten meiner Großeltern). Meine Großmutter (mein Großvater ist inzwschen im Pflegeheim) hat nur noch auf einem Auge eine Sehkraft von unter 10%, auf dem anderen Auge ist sie völlig blind. Sie meint aber, alles zu können, alles zu wissen und vor allem alles besser zu wissen als andere.
Eine Absperrung der Teichterasse, gerade wenn diese evtl. ein paar Wochen notwendig ist, oder auch nur der Zugangsluke, würde sie mit absoluter Sicherheit entfernen, da sie der Meinung wäre, das diese Absperrung überflüssig ist und sie ja wüßte, das da ein Loch wäre.
Die Tatsache, daß da ein Loch ist, hätte sie aber spätestens am nächsten Morgen wieder vergessen. Und das sie bei ihrer im Grunde genommen Blindheit das Loch dann noch rechtzeitig erkennen würde, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Die Situation wird vielleicht am besten durch eine Geschichte vom letzten Jahr deutlich:

In einem Durchgangsraum im Haus mußte der Fußboden (alter Dielenboden mit Holzbalkenunterkonstruktion, ca. 100 jahre alt) von Grund auf komplett neu gemacht werden.
Die Grundarbeiten, bis der Fußboden dauerhaft wieder begehbar geschlossen war (noch ohne endgültigen Bodenbelag) hatten sich über gut eine Woche hingezogen.
Die Holzbalkenunterkonstruktion liegt auf einer Gewölbekellerdecke auf, ohen Füllung zwischen den balken. Nach Entfernung der Dielen war der Boden zwischen den alten Balken also extrem uneben und kaum eine gerade Fläche vorhanden. Ich selber bin während der Arbeiten mehrfach ins straucheln geraten, wenn ich falsch aufgetreten war, meine Mutter hatte sich sogar einmal komplett langgelegt.
Abends wurden jeweils OSB-Verlegeplatten provisorisch so gelegt, daß der Weg zwischen Wohn- und Schlafzimmer sicher begehbar war. An den Rändern lagen die Platten aber teilweise hohl und die Küche war nur durch balancieren zwischen den Holzbalken erreichbar. Das Badezimmer ist vom Schlafzimmer aus direkt erreichbar.

So viel zur Grundsituation.
Meine Großmutter hatte die Anweisung bekommen, nicht alleine zwischen den Holzbalken herumzuturnen. Sie ist neben ihrer Blindheit auf einen Stock angewiesen bzw. nutzt außerhalb des Hauses einen Rollator. Also alles andere als sicher auf den Beinen.
Wir waren morgens vor dem Frühstück schon da und sind abends erst nach dem Abendessen wieder gefahren. Jeden Abend kam die Frage, ob sie noch etwas bräuchte und jeden Abend die gleiche Antwort: Nein sie hätten alles (mein Großvater war zu der Zeit noch zu Hause, konnte abe nicht mehr alleine laufen).

Als wir am dritten Morgen hin kamen, stand meine Großmutter fröhlich in der Küche und machte Frühstück. Sie war trotz eindeutiger Anweisungen und obwohl sie wußte, das wir rechtzeitig zum Frühstück machen kamen, alleine zwischen den Balken hindurchgeturnt. Meine Mutter war gerade am Vortag noch gestürzt und hatte sich das rechte Handgelenk geprellt.
Dabei kam dann auch heraus, daß sie fröhlich jeden Abend in die Küche geklettert war, um sich noch etwas Obst oder Medikamente oder ähnliches zu holen.

Sie hatte ein wahnsinns Glück gehabt, daß sie dabei nicht gestürzt ist. Danach wurde die Küche dann jeden Abend abgeschlossen.

Soviel zum Thema Vernunft und Einsichtsfähigkeit bei meiner Großmutter. Jetzt ist vielleicht auch verständlich, warum ich es nicht riskieren kann, die Luke längere Zeit offen zu lassen.


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ok, alles ned so einfach wie man sich das so aus der Ferne vorstellt.

das ist doch der Keller
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/22144/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/22150/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/22152/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/steg.28169/



Da wirst du wohl die __ Frösche im Keller mit Futter versorgen und einen Blumenuntersetzer mit Wasser hinstellen müssen.


----------



## Sternie (26. Mai 2016)

Stimmt, das ist der Filterkeller. Die ersten 3 Bilder noch im Bau, beim 4. ist zumindest der größte Teil der Terassenbeplankung schon drauf. Aber eben kein Bild von der Gesamtanlage des Filterkellers.


----------

